# Leonardo Dirt EVO III 09



## Dirk Andres (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo,


hier wie versprochen die Fotos vom Leo Dirt im neuen Design.


Gruss Dirk


----------



## Basscommander (4. Februar 2009)

Nicht schlecht!

Bin begeistert!!!

Bin schon auf unsere Räder gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA_pepe (4. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöner Rahmen. Die Grafiken erst recht


----------



## dasbournce (10. Februar 2009)

jawoll das sieht echt ma geil aus


----------



## deathmetalex (10. Februar 2009)

schön knalliger kontrast aus weiss und grün.


----------



## Dirk Andres (18. März 2009)

So nun die Bilder von dem Komplettrad.






Gruss Dirk


----------



## Lurnas (18. März 2009)

ui, sehr schick!


----------



## Nesko (23. März 2009)

Hallo,

wie hat sich die Geo. zum 08 Modell verändert oder sind die Daten auf eurer Seite schon für den Dirt evo 3?
Was kostet eigentlich eine kleine Veränderung des Rahmens.....z.B. kürzeres Ober und Sitzrohr?

Gruß


----------

